# What do people mean by memoirs exactly?



## Potty (Apr 28, 2012)

I've seen quite a lot of call for memoir stories of late which I'm hesitant to enter. My own life is pretty boring, not much to write about there. But I have several stories which are the memoirs of a fictional character. Would that be thought of as cheating if I sent one of those in? 

My biggest fear is submitting one, get it published then in some sort of interview have it come to light that the character is only very very loosley based on my own experience but on the whole is mostly fictional, then be scorned for my deception!


----------



## Trilby (Apr 28, 2012)

Potty said:


> I've seen quite a lot of call for memoir stories of late which I'm hesitant to enter. My own life is pretty boring, not much to write about there. But I have several stories which are the memoirs of a fictional character. Would that be thought of as cheating if I sent one of those in? Cheating - Yes
> 
> My biggest fear is submitting one, get it published then in some sort of interview have it come to light that the character is only very very loosley based on my own experience but on the whole is mostly fictional, then be scorned for my deception!



A memoir does not necessarily mean your whole life story, it can mean a small part of it, surely your life can't be one hundred per cent boring - be honest, you've had your moments, I'm sure.

Your first love/job/day at school, school years (good,bad, were you bullied or were you a bully) unrequited love, bereavement, stag-night, wedding day - something there must strike a cord with you.

Give it a go and good luck!


----------



## Potty (Apr 28, 2012)

so fictional memoirs are a no no then?


----------



## Trilby (Apr 28, 2012)

I thing so, fiction is fiction. Memoir is biography written from personal experiences as I understand it.

I can't see anything wrong in entering a fictional memoir into a fictional comp.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Apr 28, 2012)

Hehe reminds me a bit of that guy who kept insisting his book was legit, until it was released internationally. Once the money was invested, he was fine telling everyone he'd made it up. Made for good PR.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Apr 28, 2012)

Can't remember...


----------



## Bloggsworth (Apr 28, 2012)

Potty said:


> so fictional memoirs are a no no then?



There are many fictional memoirs out there, one of the classics being "_Diary of a Nobody_", not to mention "_The Hitler Diaries_".


----------



## Bilston Blue (Apr 28, 2012)

> _The Hitler Diaries_



There's a difference between fiction and fake, surely. Adolf's diaries were published as legitimate. Come to think of it, were they published, or discovered to be fake before publication?


----------



## Bloggsworth (Apr 28, 2012)

Bilston Blue said:


> There's a difference between fiction and fake, surely. Adolf's diaries were published as legitimate. Come to think of it, were they published, or discovered to be fake before publication?




I told you not to mention The Hitler Diaries...

They were published by Stern, who paid about 9Million Marks for them & serialised by The Times - They did for one of Britain's great historians, Hugh Trevor Roper, who was one of those who authenticated them.


----------



## JosephB (Apr 28, 2012)

Hitler’s Diary:

Got up. Ate breakfast. Ordered an invasion. Met this awesome cute girl named Eva. I think I’ll ask Himmler to ask her if she likes me. If she does, I going to ask her out...


----------

